# Cable Extensor para Celulares



## l_camelo (Feb 1, 2006)

Buenas Noches Compañeros:

Ando buscando la forma de conectar un teléfono fijo (normal) a un celular, es decir, *hacer una extensión de un celular a un fijo*, como lo que usan en las cabinas teléfonicas. Tengo entendido que se hace por el manos libre espero la verdad no tengo muy claro el como.

Si alguien conoce del tema por favor una ayudita....

Gracias!!!!


----------



## gato_sta (Abr 8, 2006)

Hola amigos yo tambien ando buscando algo parecido desde hace tiempos pero no encuentro nada, porfa si encuentran algo me lo envian a mi correo

Gracias de antemano, estaremos en contacto si descubro algo

gato_sta@yahoo.com

byeee


----------



## martrigz (Jun 22, 2006)

Debes conseguir lo siguiente para hacerlo: 1 caja telefonica de cuatro colores, 2 manos libres del celular que piensas conectar al fijo, un aparato telefonico preferiblemente sin teclas, cable de telefono con terminales. Debes destapar la caja telefonica y apareceran los cables negro amarillo
          rojo y verde
el negro y el amarillo son audio, y el rojo y el verde son voz.
debes desarmar los manos libres e identificar los cables de voz y de audio para asi poder uirlos a los de la caja telefonica. debes abrir el aparato telefonico y cortar los cables para luego unirlos con los cables del cable de telefono, teniendo en cuenta que debes lijar la punta de cada cable para que luego los puedas soldar.


----------



## lticos (Jun 22, 2006)

COMPAÑERO TIENE MESSENGER PARA COMUNICARNOS MEJOR.


----------



## gato_sta (Jun 26, 2006)

Gracias Amigos se que me va ser de mucha ayuda, voy a implementarlo haber que tal nos va!! estamos en contacto


----------



## armandoastroz (Jul 25, 2006)

Compañeros: Yo tengo el aparato telefonico arreglado de tal forma que el cable amarillo y el negro me dan el sonido, pero el problema es que los mini plug stereo que le estoy conectando, no se como conectarlo ya que tienen una patica larga y dos pequeñas, si conecto el amarillo  el verde en cada una de las patas amarillas me toca unir el rojo y el negro para que de sonido, pero se oye un pito infernal que no deja oir la llamada, ¿Como se debe conectar el miniplug para que funsione este aparato?, O de que otra forma se puede hacer para evitar el pito este?, agradezco cualquier información adicional, gracias


----------

